# Mind-Numbing Meds



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone found any drugs that are mind-numbing that just take away anxiety? I know that sounds horrible, but it's the point I am at. Once I had some Luvox samples, that seemed to have this effect (making me quite uninhibited and even like I wanted to just argue and challenge people) and am considering going back on this med. I just dislike the side effects.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

In my experience alcohol, benzos, muscle relaxants, SSRIs, mirtazapine, benadryl. In that order.

I suppose ketamine in high doses might be number one, but I've never tried it (as well as a probably endless list of other types of meds I have not tried).


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Saving Face said:


> Has anyone found any drugs that are mind-numbing that just take away anxiety? I know that sounds horrible, but it's the point I am at. Once I had some Luvox samples, that seemed to have this effect (making me quite uninhibited and even like I wanted to just argue and challenge people) and am considering going back on this med. *I just dislike the side effects.*


2.5mg of lexapro is popular on another forum i'm on, and ppl seem to be getting good results without (or far less) side effects then the often prescribed doses, concessus there is that SSRI's are often prescribed in doses that are way to high while low dosages can work just as well.

Or try a low dose of luvox.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> 2.5mg of lexapro is popular on another forum i'm on, and ppl seem to be getting good results without (or far less) side effects then the often prescribed doses, concessus there is that SSRI's are often prescribed in doses that are way to high while low dosages can work just as well.
> 
> Or try a low dose of luvox.


That's very interesting.

It sounds bad, but I actually like the feeling of wanting to challenge people if I ever feel like that some days from my meds, because when I had my anxiety I was so passive so being able to feel that power/confidence is great. I like not giving a **** lol.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Jcq126 said:


> That's very interesting.
> 
> It sounds bad, but I actually like the feeling of wanting to challenge people if I ever feel like that some days from my meds, because when I had my anxiety I was so passive so being able to feel that power/confidence is great. I like not giving a **** lol.


Haha, same here man


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Has anyone found any drugs that are mind-numbing that just take away anxiety? I know that sounds horrible, but it's the point I am at. Once I had some Luvox samples, that seemed to have this effect (making me quite uninhibited and even like I wanted to just argue and challenge people) and am considering going back on this med. I just dislike the side effects.


There are drugs that numb your mind but I tried that too. It wont help you at all. what kind of life will it be with your mind numb 24/7..?


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

SSRI's (Zoloft,Paxil,Prozac,Lexapro, etc...)


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> 2.5mg of lexapro is popular on another forum i'm on, and ppl seem to be getting good results without (or far less) side effects then the often prescribed doses, concessus there is that SSRI's are often prescribed in doses that are way to high while low dosages can work just as well.


That sounds about right, 2.5 mg of Lexapro would be about the equivalent of 10mg of Prozac or 25mg of Zoloft. Lexapro is potent.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Some Antipsychotics- but made me extremely sleepy 

Alcohol-but get a bad hangover and feel like crap

Benzos + Narcotics-by far and away the best mind-numbing and anxiety-stopping medication but it is also has far more risks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Some Haldol or Thorazine should leave you drooling and "mind-numbed". I think what you are really looking for is something that will calm you, like benzos.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> There are drugs that numb your mind but I tried that too. It wont help you at all. what kind of life will it be with your mind numb 24/7..?


Your point is well taken; however, what kind of life is it with extreme anxiety to the point of sickness?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Kon said:


> Some Antipsychotics- but made me extremely sleepy
> 
> Alcohol-but get a bad hangover and feel like crap
> 
> Benzos + Narcotics-by far and away the best mind-numbing and anxiety-stopping medication but it is also has far more risks


I agree. Benzo + narcotics (VERY DANGEROUS and very ADDICTIVE) is death of mind, but in a peaceful way.

Alcool + benzo = just confusion, cognitive death.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

jim_morrison said:


> That sounds about right, 2.5 mg of Lexapro would be about the equivalent of 10mg of Prozac or 25mg of Zoloft. Lexapro is potent.


Is really that potent Lexapro ? for what I know is the more selective of all the SSRI class. :blank


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess if that's what you want to do, go for it! Personally, SSRI's/SNRI's numbed me, and I hated the feeling. I felt like life was pointless. I didn't enjoy anything that I used to have fun doing. Music didn't even sound good anymore. Some people want the apathy I guess. However, that was the low point of my life.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

oh wow i want one !
lol mind numbed 24/7 would be like the guy in one flu over the cuckoos nest at the end after he had a lobotomy.
actually, id rather feel like that then feel anxiety.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

wjc75225 said:


> I guess if that's what you want to do, go for it! Personally, SSRI's/SNRI's numbed me, and I hated the feeling. I felt like life was pointless. I didn't enjoy anything that I used to have fun doing. Music didn't even sound good anymore. Some people want the apathy I guess. However, that was the low point of my life.


I agree with you tenfold. The people who say they want to be numb to everything probably haven't even taken these drugs. It's worse than depression IMO. After my stint on Lexapro, I'll never take my emotions for granted again. It feels great to be interested in things again and having more motivation and energy. But it helped me get out of a rough patch, so I thank it for that.

The deal breaker for me was that Lexapro killed my creativity. Music is my passion and I couldn't express myself musically, or I just simply didn't get any satisfaction out of it. I couldn't live like that any longer.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

alex999 said:


> The people who say they want to be numb to everything probably haven't even taken these drugs. It's worse than depression IMO. After my stint on Lexapro, I'll never take my emotions for granted again. It feels great to be interested in things again and having more motivation and energy. But it helped me get out of a rough patch, so I thank it for that.
> 
> The deal breaker for me was that Lexapro killed my creativity. Music is my passion and I couldn't express myself musically, or I just simply didn't get any satisfaction out of it. I couldn't live like that any longer.


Everybody's experience is a bit different. Some people like myself just have a very hyperactive sensory/emotional/fear response. By bringing it down by using numbing agents just makes us feel normal. Unfortunately, tolerance and side-effects (GI, sedation, tiredness, etc.) and risks make it very hard to continue for more than a few years. Most SSRIs feel like candy to me. I'm currently on Lexapro. Feels like I'm taking a jelly bean. No benefits, no side-effects. Been taking it for 7 months.

When I was on clonazepam plus narcotics, it did slow my thought processes and creativity somewhat, but it was no big deal. I still managed to finish an advanced 4 year professional degree at one of the largest universities in North America and work within my field for almost 3 years. Not disagreeing with you, just saying that everybody is a bit different.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

Kon said:


> Everybody's experience is a bit different. Some people like myself just have a very hyperactive sensory/emotional/fear response. By bringing it down by using numbing agents just makes us feel normal.


Exactly, I love my Paxil.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Saving Face said:


> Your point is well taken; however, what kind of life is it with extreme anxiety to the point of sickness?


I feel for you I am in a similar situation. I don't think taking something like a low dose benzo or low dose ssri. They will help without dulling you. I take 25mg of zoloft a day and 25mg is enough. It took a few weeks to work but got better. I am not numb on 25mg of zoloft. It doesn't block all emotions..it allows me to feel happy but it kills the negative thought train AND anxiety. Just my experience


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, I don't doubt at all that SSRI's work for people. I know they work for a lot of people. However, if you react to them like I did (the numbness), it was not a fun experience. If they numb you a little to get rid of the anxiety, that's one thing, but I was sensitive to SSRI's, and I would become overly numb. Also, I would have bad side-effects from them. My doctor agreed that SSRI's just weren't for me, so now I'm on Nardil. It's so much better in my experience. Life feels good, again. Sure, there are some side-effects, but the benefits are worth it.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah, I don't doubt at all that SSRI's work for people. I know they work for a lot of people. However, if you react to them like I did (the numbness), it was not a fun experience. If they numb you a little to get rid of the anxiety, that's one thing, but I was sensitive to SSRI's, and I would become overly numb. Also, I would have bad side-effects from them. My doctor agreed that SSRI's just weren't for me, so now I'm on Nardil. It's so much better in my experience. Life feels good, again. Sure, there are some side-effects, but the benefits are worth it.


Awesome dude hope it works out for you! Just keep a positive mind always


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Narcotics/Benzos help me the most, SSRIs dont react well and everything else just doesnt work.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

Opioids don't numb the mind; they turn it into a throbbing engine of ecstasy.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnG said:


> Is really that potent Lexapro ?


Yep, here's a dosage equivalents table;



> SSRI dosage equivalents: 20mg Celexa (citalopram hydrobromide) = 5mg Lexapro (escitalopram oxalate) = 50mg Luvox (fluvoxamine maleate) = 20mg Paxil (paroxetine hydrochloride) = 20mg Prozac (fluoxetine hydrochloride) = 50mg Zoloft (sertraline hydrochloride) = 75mg of Effexor (venlafaxine hydrochloride). Although Effexor (venlafaxine hydrochloride) *is not* an SSRI, it's listed here because it is frequently confused for one, and at 75mg it affects only serotonin anyway.


http://www.crazymeds.us/dosequal.html

and for the more advanced reader;

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/content/full/161/5/826


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Hulgil said:


> Opioids don't numb the mind; they turn it into a throbbing engine of ecstasy.


Stop teasing. I'm ready to pounce on my wife's tylenol 3 medication.


----------



## Hulgil (Oct 4, 2010)

:lol I know how you feel. 

Think about all the people who would gladly trade Tylenol-3 for benzos, though... personally, I'd rather be prescribed the former sometimes, I think.


----------

